# Not sailors but want to sail to Progreso, Mx.



## Mexisv (Mar 8, 2016)

We are not sailors. We are a couple in our early 60's. We are from the US and spend part of our winter in Progreso, Mx. We usually fly into Merida, taxi to Progreso. But we wanted to add some adventure to our trip in 2017 and thought of trying to sail. We are interested in joining a sailor going to Progreso from an US port. We are willing to pay our fare of course and do our part. Any takers? We are a very active couple.


----------



## uncle stinky bob (Feb 28, 2016)

Mexisv said:


> We are not sailors. We are a couple in our early 60's. We are from the US and spend part of our winter in Progreso, Mx. We usually fly into Merida, taxi to Progreso. But we wanted to add some adventure to our trip in 2017 and thought of trying to sail. We are interested in joining a sailor going to Progreso from an US port. We are willing to pay our fare of course and do our part. Any takers? We are a very active couple.


Not my part of the world, and I'm a noob to sailing myself with my first sailboat. I do wish you luck in finding a skipper and boat to try it out. Sailing remains one of the most incredible experiences of my life. Rather addictive, in a very good way! 
Fair Winds and good luck! Oh yes, and welcome to a great site.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Willing to leave from any US gulf coast port, I take it?

If you're already coastal in the US I'd consider at least chartering a skippered boat on the ocean for a day to get a real taste if you've never sailed. Many people envision the good bits only to find they are hopelessly seasick or otherwise uneasy at sea. Once you're out of sight of land there's not many more escape proof environments as a small boat at sea. For this reason I would imagine many skippers would be unwilling to take on 'crew' with no idea of how they'll fare.

Being able to say you've at least spent time on a boat at some point would be helpful. 

And here's the hard part for you... how do you vet the person you plan to sign up with? (see comment about 'escape proof environment' above )


----------



## Mexisv (Mar 8, 2016)

Thanks for replies! No we are not coastal but not opposed to making a summer trip to try a day sailing with a caption though! I should mention that we have been on boats in the ocean. Fishing lobster in Maine, deep sea in Florida, hubby went out in Mexico. We have also fished on a small boat in Port Hardy, Vancouver Island. Granted, that one we were mostly in the bay. And yes, could be hard to vet out who this person actually is as he would us. Good points, but not giving up!


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Mexisv said:


> Thanks for replies! No we are not coastal but not opposed to making a summer trip to try a day sailing with a caption though! I should mention that we have been on boats in the ocean. Fishing lobster in Maine, deep sea in Florida, hubby went out in Mexico. We have also fished on a small boat in Port Hardy, Vancouver Island. Granted, that one we were mostly in the bay. And yes, could be hard to vet out who this person actually is as he would us. Good points, but not giving up!


Encouraging that you have on the water experience.. Wish you luck!


----------



## Lake Superior Sailor (Aug 23, 2011)

Why stop at Progresso Mex. It is a tourist trap! I would want to find the real people of Mexico: Hard to do when their looking at you as a meal ticket. This area is a good place to winter but; the summer would be too warm,for me. Wish you luck and who knows maybe I'll see you next winter....Dale


----------

